# In someone's shed.....



## Hilldodger (15 Dec 2007)

...there's an unloved first generation mountain bike looking for a new home.

It is probably a Muddy Fox or similar from 83/84.

It's owner needs to sell it to me.

Or I might just come around and sing all of Showaddywaddy's hits through your letterbox late one night.


----------



## mickle (16 Dec 2007)

Roger you are a pervert. Muddy Fox ferchrissakes? Ritchey, Stumpy, Conquest, Kili Flyer, RockHopper or the proper Japanese fore-runner to the Taiwanese Muddy Foxes; S&G Cycles made by Araya. Or a Highpath or an Apps or a Charlie Cunningham or even a Gary Fisher. Or a Kuwahara. The chainstays were so poorly welded to M-F Couriers that they'd come away from the seat lug and impale people in their thighs.


----------



## mickle (16 Dec 2007)

You're welcome to come and sing through the letter box though.


----------



## derosa (16 Dec 2007)

When I was younger and in Leicester, I lived next door to Showaddywaddy's lead singer


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Dec 2007)

mickle said:


> Roger you are a pervert. Muddy Fox ferchrissakes? Ritchey, Stumpy, Conquest, Kili Flyer, RockHopper or the proper Japanese fore-runner to the Taiwanese Muddy Foxes; S&G Cycles made by Araya. Or a Highpath or an Apps or a Charlie Cunningham or even a Gary Fisher. Or a Kuwahara. The chainstays were so poorly welded to M-F Couriers that they'd come away from the seat lug and impale people in their thighs.



I couldn't be bothered to type out lots of names. I don't mind what make it is just as long as I can come and rummage in your shed


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Dec 2007)

mickle said:


> You're welcome to come and sing through the letter box though.



Why, thankyou


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Dec 2007)

derosa said:


> When I was younger and in Leicester, I lived next door to Showaddywaddy's lead singer


Did he ever say "Let's go for a little walk..."


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (17 Dec 2007)

I have an unloved peugot 'energy' (says on the frame) MTB in the garage. It is a fetching deep blue colour and I think I bought it in the early 90's so it probably isnt what you are looking for. It has a broken left shifter and a few teeth on the cogs are worn but otherwise it's in good shape.


----------



## Fnaar (17 Dec 2007)

derosa said:


> When I was younger and in Leicester, I lived next door to Showaddywaddy's lead singer


Did he explain why he was the only member of the band not to sport a quiff?


----------



## palinurus (17 Dec 2007)

I had a Muddy Fox courier comp. (around about '87-88 in lurid green), it was the most reliable commuter bike I ever had. Maybe the chainstays impaled the second owner.


----------



## mickle (17 Dec 2007)

palinurus said:


> I had a Muddy Fox courier comp. (around about '87-88 in lurid green), it was the most reliable commuter bike I ever had. Maybe the chainstays impaled the second owner.



They had fixed the problem by then, yours was tig welded rather than lugged. Your bike did come with the most enormously long stem in history mind. 150mm on a 19"! What were they thinking?


----------



## palinurus (23 Dec 2007)

It was a strange-shaped thing for sure. When I bought it I didn't know much about bikes. It was in the window of Bob Addy cycles and I thought it looked cool.


----------



## mickle (23 Dec 2007)

I had the pathfinder of the same vintage a few years ago as my shitty/city bike. I saw it today leaning against a lampost. Which was nice.


----------



## simonali (18 Jan 2008)

mickle said:


> The chainstays were so poorly welded to M-F Couriers that they'd come away from the seat lug and impale people in their thighs.



Aren't the bits attached to the seat lug known as seatstays?


----------



## mickle (19 Jan 2008)

simonali said:


> Aren't the bits attached to the seat lug known as seatstays?



Yes. Silly me. I meant seatstays.


----------



## tdr1nka (19 Jan 2008)

Mickle's been riding his upside down!!!

Tx


----------

